# Pad for Linux

## are

Dear All,

as I am traveling a lot I am always looking for ultra-mobile devices. Especially I am interested in any iPad like device which would allow me to read books or watch movie in the airplane. But also I would like to attach projector and of course I would like to stay with open software.

So my question is, do you have any recommendation for a device which has some of the following attributes (ordered by my preference):

- Pad-device

- little weight (<1000 g)

- long run-time under moderate usage (like reading an e-book or listen music): > 6h

- internal storage (SDD or HDD) or at least storage per USB

- Video out (VGA or HDMI)

- USB-ports for mouse, keyboard OR bluetooth

- Linux-compatible, 

- cheap price (<600 EUR)

What is the best device for Linux at the moment available on the market? I know about the Archos 9, which does not seem to be very Linux friendly. Any better options please?

Best regards!

----------

## dermund

Hi are,

I think it is not a good time to buy some pad-device because many of these devices are in the process of being developed, because of the great success of the iPad.

The WeTab (former WePad) has shown a few hidden faults, being released in September 2010. But it has potential to fully grow into a serious product, imho.

There a few other alternatives listed here (which not fulfil your requirements to all extent):

http://opensource.com/life/10/4/five-open-source-alternatives-ipad (It's from this year's april)

Have you thought about buying a netbook with a pivotable touchscreen. I would buy something like this, because I wouldn't be hardbound to a specific OS and because it is more universal than the most pure pad-devices.

----------

## are

 *dermund wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you thought about buying a netbook with a pivotable touchscreen. I would buy something like this, because I wouldn't be hardbound to a specific OS and because it is more universal than the most pure pad-devices.

 

Thanks for the answer. Indeed a netbook (e.g. the Samsung NC210) seems to be an option, but in the airplane still they are quite uncomfortable compared with an iPad.

I have to confess, the iPad is a great device. Is there any way to install a Linux on it?

----------

## dermund

 *are wrote:*   

>  Is there any way to install a Linux on it?

 

I don't know of any way to put a graphical linux on it.

----------

